# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ماذا يريد المدعو مجدي شمس الدين من المريخ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## محسن محمد الهادي

*قد لاحظ الكثير من الصفوة الانحياز الواضح والتام من قبل مجدي شمس الدين الى نادي الجلافيط 
وعدائه الواضح للمريخ في كل المناسبات التي يشرف عليها الاتحاد العام !!!! 
لماذا كل هذه العدائية من مجدي تجاه المريخ ؟؟؟
وماذا يستفيد من هذا العداء لنادي رائد وعملاق كالمريخ ؟؟؟
ولماذا هذا التمادي في العداء من غير خوف من مجلس المريخ ؟؟ ومن جماهيره ؟؟
الى متى ينصلح هذا الحال المقلوب في الاتحاد العام ؟؟ والى من الشكوى اذاً ؟؟:1 (22):
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مجدي هلالابي و عايز يخدم فريقه 
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*مجدي زفت الطين عايز الضرب

لو جماهير المريخ ادوه دقه واليحصل اليحصل

والله ما حنخسر اكثر من الخسرانه

حيعملوا شنوا

شباب اشتبكوا معاه ودقوه

معقول الجلافيط يكونوا اشجع مننا

هاجموا صحيفة الزعيم

كسروا كراسي الاستاد

هاجموا مجلس الصحافه والمطبوعات

عملوا ليهم شنو ولا حاجه

بدل يعاقبوهم بقوا يستجيبوا لكل طلباتهم

عايز حقوقكم مافي طريقة الا تاخذوها بالقوة

عايزين يوم الجميع نكرر احداث كاس السودان


*

----------


## mosa2000

*مجدي  تايخه  العدائي طويل  مع الزعيم  من  تسجيل  اسامة ام دوم  هذا جلفوط  مسترزق  يجب  ردعه  ووقفه  في مكانه  وان  لا  يمثل  عقبه  في  طريقنا  فقط  علينا  ان  نفعل  كوادرنا  داخل  الإتحاد  وتكون  الصفوة  هي  من  تساندهم وتقيف  معهم  وما بمذكرة  العشرة  ببعيده  عن الأذهان
                        	*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

مجدي هلالابي و عايز يخدم فريقه 



انه في مركز يحتم عليه الوقوف بموقف واحد مع كل الفرق المنضوية تحت لواء الاتحاد العام !! بدلاً من هذه الانتقائية التي لن نجنى منها تدهور كرة القدم في السودان . 
ومشكور اخي RED PLANET على المرور .
*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

مجدي زفت الطين عايز الضرب

لو جماهير المريخ ادوه دقه واليحصل اليحصل

والله ما حنخسر اكثر من الخسرانه

حيعملوا شنوا

شباب اشتبكوا معاه ودقوه

معقول الجلافيط يكونوا اشجع مننا

هاجموا صحيفة الزعيم

كسروا كراسي الاستاد

هاجموا مجلس الصحافه والمطبوعات

عملوا ليهم شنو ولا حاجه

بدل يعاقبوهم بقوا يستجيبوا لكل طلباتهم

عايز حقوقكم مافي طريقة الا تاخذوها بالقوة

عايزين يوم الجميع نكرر احداث كاس السودان





الشوق غلاب كلامك والله ما بتزاد 
وياريت لو يتحرك الصفوة بكل 
السبل لايقاف هذا العبث الحاصل
من مجدي تجاه المريخ .
*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

مجدي  تايخه  العدائي طويل  مع الزعيم  من  تسجيل  اسامة ام دوم  هذا جلفوط  مسترزق  يجب  ردعه  ووقفه  في مكانه  وان  لا  يمثل  عقبه  في  طريقنا  فقط  علينا  ان  نفعل  كوادرنا  داخل  الإتحاد  وتكون  الصفوة  هي  من  تساندهم وتقيف  معهم  وما بمذكرة  العشرة  ببعيده  عن الأذهان



في رائك اخي موسى هل هذا هو الاسلوب الامثل للتعامل مع مجدي شمس الدين ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## فرينكو

*الاخ محسن
اولا مجدى شمس الدين هلالابى ويعمل لمصلحه ناديه كأى ادارى فى اى نادى
ثانيا مجدى شمس الدين ترشح لسكرتيرية الاتحاد العام لعدة دورات بدون اى منافسة منا رغم علمنا بهلاليته ودونكم نجاحه الاخير بالتزكية
ثالثا مجدى شمس الدين ومع هلاليته وكأى انسان يخاف من الكلاب المسعورة بالصحافة الرياضية الذين لا يخجلون من تلفيق اى شيئ وحتى مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات ما قدر عليهم
رابعا مسكنة ادارة و صحافة وجماهير المريخ هى التى اوجد الفريق الاوحد لدى اعضاء الاتحاد العام وربما هذه المسكنة كبل الدكتور معتصم من مساندة المريخ 
خامسا ما حدث فى انسحاب الهلال من مباراة النيل الموسم الماضى ووقوف ادارة المريخ مع كتلة الممتاز فى تقديم الالتماس نيابة عن الهلال اذل المريخ واوجد نظرية الهلال المهيمن على كل شيئ
اذا اردنا توقيف مجدى ومن لف فى دائرته علينا التوحد وجمع الشمل المريخى وان ننصر بعضنا البعض ظالما او مظلوما 
سادسا وهذا هو الاهم التطبيل والثناء للاعبينا وادارتنا مهما كان مستواهم وعدم التعرض للسلبيات مهما كانت حتى نهاية الموسم وبعدها لكل حادث حديث
اخيرا التمنيات للمريخ النجاح ثم النجاح
                        	*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فرينكو
					

الاخ محسن
اولا مجدى شمس الدين هلالابى ويعمل لمصلحه ناديه كأى ادارى فى اى نادى
ثانيا مجدى شمس الدين ترشح لسكرتيرية الاتحاد العام لعدة دورات بدون اى منافسة منا رغم علمنا بهلاليته ودونكم نجاحه الاخير بالتزكية
ثالثا مجدى شمس الدين ومع هلاليته وكأى انسان يخاف من الكلاب المسعورة بالصحافة الرياضية الذين لا يخجلون من تلفيق اى شيئ وحتى مجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات ما قدر عليهم
رابعا مسكنة ادارة و صحافة وجماهير المريخ هى التى اوجد الفريق الاوحد لدى اعضاء الاتحاد العام وربما هذه المسكنة كبل الدكتور معتصم من مساندة المريخ 
خامسا ما حدث فى انسحاب الهلال من مباراة النيل الموسم الماضى ووقوف ادارة المريخ مع كتلة الممتاز فى تقديم الالتماس نيابة عن الهلال اذل المريخ واوجد نظرية الهلال المهيمن على كل شيئ
اذا اردنا توقيف مجدى ومن لف فى دائرته علينا التوحد وجمع الشمل المريخى وان ننصر بعضنا البعض ظالما او مظلوما 
سادسا وهذا هو الاهم التطبيل والثناء للاعبينا وادارتنا مهما كان مستواهم وعدم التعرض للسلبيات مهما كانت حتى نهاية الموسم وبعدها لكل حادث حديث
اخيرا التمنيات للمريخ النجاح ثم النجاح



الله عليك يارائع روشتة متكاملة التشخيص نتمنى ان ننتبه لها جميعاً في المريخ 
ولابد اخي فرينكو من وضع استراتيجية واضحة من قبل جماهير المريخ تلزم 
مجلس المريخ بالسير بها لحفظ حقوق النادي من الانتهازيين امثال مجدي وغيره
حتى الصحف المريخية يجب ان تنبه الجميع بالخطر الكبير الذي يمثله مجدي وهو 
على سدة السكرتارية في الاتحاد العام . ومنصورين يوم الجمعة باذن الله تعالى 
ونقول يارب .
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*ما لقى زول يقول بغم عشان كدا بسوي الدايرو
*

----------


## كدكول

*والله كل الموضوع لقى مجلس ضعيف واعلام مريخي اضعف من ابو الدقيق 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*لا أعتقد أن مجدي قوي للدرجة التي تجعل كل الناس تخشاه و تنصاع لأوامره . . . لو وجد من يتصدى له بقوة سيلزم جحره . . . بس مين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجدي يعادي المريخ لانه يشجع الهلال وبحرارة وبتعصب
يخدم فريقه بكل همة وحماس
اين دور مريخاب الاتحاد العام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## mub25

*المرحلة الاولى ان يجتمع كبارات المريخ مع مجدى ومعتصم واسامة والطريفي وصلاح احمد محمد صالح اجتماع مكاشفة ويوريهم اخطائهم واخطاء التحكيم فى الفيديوهات
قيادات المريخ فى امكانهم يهدوا العالم كله مش واحد صرصار زى هذا
جمال الوالى وعبد الله حسن عيسي ومدنى الحارث يجتمعون بهؤلاء وبعد ما يوريهم اخطائهم يدوهم انذار نهائي ويقولوتا ليهم اى خطا فى حق المريخ اتحملوا المسؤولية نحن ما مسؤولين
هى البلد دى سايبة والمريخ دى هين ولا لين 
اذا المجلس ماقادر يحافظ على حقوق المريخ عندنا جماهير بالملايين
                        	*

----------


## شمس العمدة

*يلا هيا نتحدضدالمدعومجدي وامثالة ولابدمن ردعهم ومنصورين باذن اللة تعالي هيا ياشباب واللة مجدي هذا من اكبراعداء المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابو طلال

*
*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجامرابي
					

ما لقى زول يقول بغم عشان كدا بسوي الدايرو



اخي الجامرابي اشكرك كتير على المرور لكن ماهي الوسيلة الانجع التي يجب  ان يتخذها المريخ لحفظ حقوقه فخذ في الحسبان ذهاب مجدي شمس الدين !!!
لكن سوف يأتي من ينفذ اجندة الجلافيط اكثرمن مجدي !!!!
*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

والله كل الموضوع لقى مجلس ضعيف واعلام مريخي اضعف من ابو الدقيق 



لك التحية اخي كدكول على المرور واتفق معك فيما ذهبت اليه !!!!

لكن ماهو دور جماهير المريخ في اصلاح الحال وحفظ الحقوق ؟
*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

لا أعتقد أن مجدي قوي للدرجة التي تجعل كل الناس تخشاه و تنصاع لأوامره . . . لو وجد من يتصدى له بقوة سيلزم جحره . . . بس مين



استاذنا الغالي الحوشابي كل التقدير والاحترام لك ، لكن ما يحرك مجدي شمس الدين ويجعله بهذه القوة هو اللوبي الجلافيطي المتواجد في الاتحاد العام السوداني 
والقصد من كل هذه العداوة ابعاد المريخ من الساحة ومحاولة اضعافه على اسوأ الفروض !!! لكن الى متى هذا الاستهداف المتواصل من قبل الاتحاد العام ضد المريخ 
ولا ننسى فترة وجود دكتور شداد فقد عانى المريخ مثل ما يعاني الان !!!وهذا يعني ان في الامر سراً كبيراً ويجب كشف الامور من قبل اهل المريخ ورجاله وجماهيره.
ومنصورين باذن الله في يوم الجمعة على الجلافيط .
*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مجدي يعادي المريخ لانه يشجع الهلال وبحرارة وبتعصب
يخدم فريقه بكل همة وحماس
اين دور مريخاب الاتحاد العام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



التقدير والاحترام لك اخي مريخابي كسلاوي على المرور والتعقيب لكن ما يقوم به مجدي جعل الكثير من جماهير المريخ 
تصاب باليأس من هذا الموقف السلبي المتفرج من قبل رجالات المريخ بالاتحاد العام !!! فهل يعني هذا انهم مهمشين من قبل
اللوبي الجلفوطي !!! ام انهم غير مهتمين بما يدبره ويحيكه هؤلاء الجلافيط ضد المريخ !؟؟ يجب تنبيههم من قبل الجماهير 
اولاً ومن ثم من قبل مجلس ادارة المريخ ومن ثم من اعلام المريخ الذي تتقاطع لديه المصالح مع بعض الجلافيط !!!
ومنصورين باذن الله  يوم الجمعة ونقول يارب .
*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

المرحلة الاولى ان يجتمع كبارات المريخ مع مجدى ومعتصم واسامة والطريفي وصلاح احمد محمد صالح اجتماع مكاشفة ويوريهم اخطائهم واخطاء التحكيم فى الفيديوهات
قيادات المريخ فى امكانهم يهدوا العالم كله مش واحد صرصار زى هذا
جمال الوالى وعبد الله حسن عيسي ومدنى الحارث يجتمعون بهؤلاء وبعد ما يوريهم اخطائهم يدوهم انذار نهائي ويقولوتا ليهم اى خطا فى حق المريخ اتحملوا المسؤولية نحن ما مسؤولين
هى البلد دى سايبة والمريخ دى هين ولا لين 
اذا المجلس ماقادر يحافظ على حقوق المريخ عندنا جماهير بالملايين



تحية اجلال وتقدير اخي mub25 وحديثك ينم عن الحب الكبير للمريخ الحبيب وياريت لو تجد هذه الصرخة صداها لدى جماهير واهل المريخ .
*

----------


## ودكمبال

*والله الزول ده مابخجل , ياخ الموقع الانت فيهو ده المفروض يخليك تسمو عن كل الانتماءات , انت احد قادة الكره في بلد كبير مثل السودان , هل تعي هذا؟
*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شمس العمدة
					

يلا هيا نتحدضدالمدعومجدي وامثالة ولابدمن ردعهم ومنصورين باذن اللة تعالي هيا ياشباب واللة مجدي هذا من اكبراعداء المريخ



شمس العمدة (يا عمدة) نتمنى ان نجد من يتبنى الوقوف ضد مجدي شمس الدين وامثاله من قبل الجماهير فهم من يكتوي بالالم اكثر من مجلس الادارة الذي لايهتم لمثل هذه الامور الصغيرة!؟؟!؟؟!؟؟؟!؟؟ 
*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو طلال
					





:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb7  6918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ودكمبال
					

والله الزول ده مابخجل , ياخ الموقع الانت فيهو ده المفروض يخليك تسمو عن كل الانتماءات , انت احد قادة الكره في بلد كبير مثل السودان , هل تعي هذا؟



مشكور اخي ود كمبال على المرور لكن في رائك هل وجدت لك في يوم من الايام جلفوط فاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
كلهم لا خير فيهم ولا يعرفون معنى الانتماء الى الوطن !! في سبيل تحقيق اهدافهم يفعلون كل ماهو 
غير شرعي لتحقيق هذه الاهداف !!! فريق كل همه تدمير المريخ ماذا تتوقع  من معجبيه ومشجعيه !!!!
*

----------

